# FreeBSD 7.2 and Google Earth 5.1.*; Can not connect to server (Port 80 Issue)



## firdraq (Dec 5, 2009)

<noob alert>
<Time on BSD: 3 weeks or so>

Good people of the FreeBSD community, perhaps you can help with another seemingly intractable issue.  Recently I attempted to install Google Earth.  While the install went well, I can't actually make use of GE due to the following issues:


```
[U]Dialog Windows:[/U]
1)  Google could not contact [url]http://kh.google.com:80/[/url]
2)  We were unable to connect to the Google Earth servers 
    to activate your account
3)  Google Earth could not establish a new session with 
    the EarthServer
```

Research online has led me to believe that this is an issue with my computer not accepting tcp requests on Port 80.  Below are some of the results of my diagnostic attempts:


```
[U]Telnet from my box:[/U]
telnet auth.keyhole.com 80	ok
telnet kh.google.com 80		ok
telnet auth.keyhole.com 80	ok
```
So at the least it can be stated that I can contact them . . .

Apparently some ISPs block some ports.
Ports COX (ISP) claims to Block:

```
Port  Transport  Protocol  Direction  Reason for Filtering
25    TCP	 SMTP	   Both*      SMTP Relays
80    TCP	 HTTP	   Inbound    Web servers, worms
135   UDP        NetBios   Both	      Spam/Pop-ups/Worms
136-139	UDP, TCP NetBios   Both	      Worms, Network Neighborhood
445   TCP        MS-DS/NetBios  Both  Worms, Network Neighhood
1433  TCP        MS-SQL	   Inbound    Worms, Trojans
1434  UDP	 MS-SQL	   Inbound    Worms, SQLslammer
1900  UDP	 MS-DS/NetBios  Both  Worms, Network Neighborhood
```

However, Google Earth connects on windows boxes running through the same connection (comp>router>cable modem>'net), so this doesn't seem to be an issue.

Is Port 80 on my machine open:

```
sockstat -4p 80
USER     COMMAND    PID   FD PROTO  LOCAL ADDRESS         FOREIGN ADDRESS      
skizatch gweather-a 1002  19 tcp4   192.168.42.42:53719   192.221.96.126:80
```


```
netstat -an | grep LISTEN
tcp4     0     0 *.901          *.*     LISTEN
tcp4     0     0 127.0.0.1.25   *.*     LISTEN
tcp4     0     0 *.22           *.*     LISTEN
tcp6     0     0 *.22           *.*     LISTEN
tcp4     0     0 *.139          *.*     LISTEN
tcp4     0     0 *.445          *.*     LISTEN
tcp6     0     0 *.139          *.*     LISTEN
tcp6     0     0 *.445          *.*     LISTEN
tcp4     0     0 *.631          *.*     LISTEN
tcp6     0     0 *.631          *.*     LISTEN
```

Telnet from Windows box on LAN (can connect to filestructure on FBSD Box):

```
telnet 192.168.X.X 80
Could not open connection to the host, on port 80.
```

From these tests it appears that TCP is not currently listening on port 80, and that this may be a problem with my setup.  Despite a reasonably concerted attempt to discover how to set TCP to listen on port 80, I failed to find this information.  It is probably hidden in the sea of data on setting up firewalls; I don't have one running, AFAIK:

kldstat:

```
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   21 0xc0400000 9fab28   kernel
 2    1 0xc0dfb000 1ae38    snd_hda.ko
 3    2 0xc0e16000 4a64c    sound.ko
 4    1 0xc0e61000 6a45c    acpi.ko
 5    1 0xc6dcc000 7000     linprocfs.ko
 6    1 0xc6dd3000 22000    linux.ko
 7    1 0xc7126000 e000     fuse.ko
 8    1 0xc7201000 5e000    radeon.ko
 9    1 0xc725f000 13000    drm.ko
10    1 0xc7bed000 b000     ntfs.ko
```

If someone could advise me on setting TCP to listen on port 80 I would be grateful.

If anyone has any ideas beyond the Port 80 issue . . . I'm all ears!

Thanks,
Firdraq

</noob alert>


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 5, 2009)

What on earth (sic) makes you think _you_ have to open _your own_ port 80? You connect to Google's port 80 from a random high port, and Google responds back to that high port. And like you wrote: your ISP won't let traffic to your port 80 in anyway, but that's still wholly beside the point. If this url (http://kh.google.com/) works for you from a web browser (never mind the 'not found' error'), tcp ports and connectivity are not your problem, the configuration of Earth is.


----------



## firdraq (Dec 6, 2009)

*Google Earth server configuration*

Why I suggested that I would need something listening on port 80:


> From Google Earth Help:
> If you use a software firewall, please create an exception for Google Earth and the following three servers over port 80:
> http://kh.google.com/
> http://geo.keyhole.com/
> ...


It is entirely possible I was mis-interpreting this, but it sounds like it is meant for the client side machine. However, I can use a browser to connect to all three sites.  So, as you stated, not an issue.

However, if it is the GE configuration, does anyone have any idea on fixing that?


----------



## firdraq (Dec 6, 2009)

*Linux vs. FreeBSD Google-Earth*

Could this be an issue:

I installed the google-earth port, which is a native FreeBSD port, I believe.  However, GE lists the operating system as "Linux (2.6.16.0)".


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 6, 2009)

It is not a native FreeBSD port, it runs under the Linuxulator.


```
[/usr/ports/astro/google-earth]$ make run-depends-list
/usr/ports/devel/desktop-file-utils
/usr/ports/devel/gio-fam-backend
/usr/ports/devel/glib20
/usr/ports/devel/pkg-config
/usr/ports/[B]emulators/linux_base-f10[/B]
/usr/ports/graphics/linux-dri74
/usr/ports/misc/shared-mime-info
/usr/ports/textproc/linux-f10-expat
/usr/ports/x11-fonts/linux-f10-fontconfig
/usr/ports/x11/linux-f10-xorg-libs
```


----------



## firdraq (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok, how about this.  Where would error be logged that might tell me more about why this isn't working.  There should be a reason, and it seems likely that it is amenable to a config solution of some sort (hell, at this point I haven't dismissed the possibility of a permissions problem).  so how about error logs (dns, tcp/ip, etc.)?


----------

